# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Cockatiel ή Ringneck...?

## johnys1994

Καλησπέρα...Θα ήθελα να ζητήσω την γνώμη σας για την αγορά παπαγάλου...κ αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε διάφορες πληροφορίες κ γενικά χαρακτηρίστηκα..όπως : τιμή...κλουβί που χρειάζομαι τροφές παιχνίδια κ διάφορα τέτοια..ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων....!

----------


## vagelis76

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη και καλώς όρισες στη παρέα μας   ::   ::  
Αν κοιτάξεις εδώ...
viewtopic.php?f=64&t=2223&start=30&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
 σίγουρα θα λυθούν πολλές σου απορίες και ίσως σε βοηθήσει, η συζήτηση που έχει γίνει με το ακριβώς ίδιο θέμα,να καταλήξεις στην επιλογή που σου ταιριάζει.
Επίσης αν ψάξεις λίγο και μελετήσεις τη κατηγορία Παπαγάλοι και όλες τις υποενότητες θα βγείς κερδισμένος,έχουν υποθεί χρήσιμα πράγματα και για τα 2 είδη που ενδιαφέρεσαι.
Καλή διαμονή και ότι βοήθεια χρειαστείς πες μας.

----------


## johnys1994

ευχαριστω πολυ..ναι τ εχω δει τα αλλα θεματα απλα ηθελα να ρωτησω ο ιδιος καποιεσ αποριες....βασικα θα ηθελα να αγορασω ενα κοκατιλ η ενα ριγκνεκ ως πρωτη επαφη γτ μετα θελω να παρω ενα ζακο που ειναι κ ο παπαγαλος που μου αρεσει παρα πολυ...αλλα κ οι κοκατιλ επειδη ειναι πολυ φιλικοι κ ευκολοι στν εκπεδευση....ξερετε καποιο καλο πετσοπ στν αθηνα για κλουβι??

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη, καλώς ήρθες!
Αν πάρεις κοκατίλ ή ρίνκνεκ για πρώτη επαφή, τι θα κάνεις μετά όταν θα πάρεις το ζακό που θέλεις;   ::   Θα έχεις προφανώς και τα 2, γιατί ζουν αρκετά χρόνια, έτσι;
Σκέψου λοιπόν και αν θα μπορείς να ασχοληθείς με 2 πουλιά (απαιτητικά ως ένα βαθμό), εκτός αν περιμένεις αρκετά χρόνια ώστε να γεράσει το πρώτο και να μας αφήσει χρόνους!

----------


## johnys1994

ναι το εχω σκεφτει...απλα επειδη μου αρεσουν πολυ τα κοκατιλ θα αγορασω ενα τωρα...κ θα δω μετα απο καιρο...αν καταφερω να μαζεψω και τα χρηματα να αγορασω ενα ζακο....απλα τα λατρευω και τ δυο ειδη..αυτα 3ερετε αν μπορουν να συμβιςσουν μαζι..?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αυτό θα το μάθεις όταν βρεθούν και τα δύο μαζί από τώρα κανείς δεν ξέρει.

----------


## johnys1994

αα οκ...να ρωτησω τι κλουβι θα ηταν καταλληλο για ενα κοκατιλ...κ αν καποιος εχει κ μπορει να μου πει καποιεσ πληροφοριες οπωσ για τς πρωτες του μερες στο σπιτι γιατι το σαββατο θα παω να το παρω...κ τι τροφη του δινει..κ γενικα τι τους αρεσουν.....κ αμα εχει καποια σχεση το αν θα ειναι αρσενικο η θυλικο...

----------


## vicky_ath

> αα οκ...να ρωτησω τι κλουβι θα ηταν καταλληλο για ενα κοκατιλ...κ αν καποιος εχει κ μπορει να μου πει καποιεσ πληροφοριες οπωσ για τς πρωτες του μερες στο σπιτι γιατι το σαββατο θα παω να το παρω...κ τι τροφη του δινει..κ γενικα τι τους αρεσουν.....κ αμα εχει καποια σχεση το αν θα ειναι αρσενικο η θυλικο...


-Καταλληλες διαστασεις κλουβιων εδω--> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=106
-Για την τροφη υπαρχουν στο εμποριο ετοιμα μειγματα σπορων για κοκατιλ!Εγω παιρνω την Prestige Premium της Versele-Laga.
-Τα περισσοτερα τρελαινονται για κεχρι(τα δικα μου το ξεσκιζουν..)!Ειναι μικρα σπορακια σε τσαμπι!Τωρα το τι αλλο του αρεσει θα το βρεις εσυ με τον καιρο..θα του δινεις φρουτα κ λαχανικα που τρως κ εσυ μεχρι να δεις ποιο/ποια του αρεσουν!
-Απο θεμα συμπεριφορας τα αρσενικα ειναι πιο δραστηρια, ενω τα θηλυκα πιο ηρεμα κ πιο χαδιαρικα!Αυτα σε γενικες γραμμες, υπαρχουν κ εξαιρεσεις!
-Οι πρωτες μερες στο σπιτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικες, αλλα θεωρω οτι εξαρταται απο πολλους παραγοντες το πως θα φερθεις!Αν το πουλακι που θα παρεις θα ειναι αγριο θα πρεπει να το προσεγγισεις πολυ αργα, χωρις να το πιεζεις κ να το τρομαζεις!Στην αρχη θα κανεις μονο τα βασικα, αλλαγη νερου-τροφης, καθαρισμα!Θα του μιλας ηρεμα να συνηθισει την παρουσια σου κ τον χωρο!
Τωρα αν παρεις πουλακι ηρεμο κ μικρο σε ηλικια τα πραγματα θα ειναι πιο ευκολα...παλι στην αρχη θα πρεπει να κανεις αργες κινησεις μεχρι να σε συνηθισει, αλλα σιγουρα αυτο θα συμβει ποιο γρηγορα απο την περιπτωση του αγριου!

----------


## johnys1994

ευχαριστω πολυ....να ρωτησω..απο φρουτα πια δν μπορω να δινω κ ποια επιτρεποντε....ας πουμε μπορουν να φανε κ λαχανικα οπως αγγουτι κτλ....αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει γτ το σαββατο θα το εχω...κ θελω να τα ξερω αυτα.....

----------


## vicky_ath

Υπαρχει αναλογο θεμα με τις απαγορευμενες τροφες!Ενα λεπτο αν ψαξεις θα το βρεις!  ::

----------


## vagelis76

> ευχαριστω πολυ....να ρωτησω..απο φρουτα πια δν μπορω να δινω κ ποια επιτρεποντε....ας πουμε μπορουν να φανε κ λαχανικα οπως αγγουτι κτλ....αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει γτ το σαββατο θα το εχω...κ θελω να τα ξερω αυτα.....


 Τι ηλικία θα έχει?Αν θα είναι μωρό και βρίσκεται πάνω στον απογαλακτισμό...εσύ θα είσαι εκείνος που θα δοκιμάσει να του δώσει διάφορα μέχρι να καταλήξετε σε ποια του αρέσουν...

----------


## johnys1994

Με τη τροφη να τον ταιζω τς πρωτες μερες....?

----------


## vicky_ath

> Με τη τροφη να τον ταιζω τς πρωτες μερες....?


Τι εννοεις??Τι ηλικια θα εχει το πουλι??

----------


## vagelis76

Φίλε Γιάννη γίνε λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος για να μπορέσουν τα μέλη του φόρουμ να σου απαντήσου κατάλληλα....
Νομίζω οτι η Βίκυ σου έχει απαντήσει στο ερώτημα σου λίγο πριν.
Δε μας είπες τι ηλικία θα έχει τελικά.

Χωρίς παρεξήγηση και συγγνώμη που θα στο πώ αλλά δείχνεις οτι δε παρακολουθεις τις απαντήσεις που σου δίνονται και σαν αποτέλεσμα θα έχει να αδιαφορήσουν τα μέλη για τυχόν άλλες σου απορίες.

----------


## johnys1994

Ναι καταλαβα τι ρωτησε απλα δεν ξερω ακομα τι ηλικια θα εχει ακριβως γιατι δν τον εχω....συγνωμη αν εκανα κατι λαθος απλα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που χρησιμοποιο ενα φορουμ γι αυτο κανω καποια λαθοι....Και παλι συγνωμη...Η ηλικια πιστευω θα ειναι 2-3 μηνων.....

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλά, μη ζητάς συγγνώμη! Όλοι μαθαίνουμε! Απλώς να είσαι λίιιγο πιο σαφής λένε τα παιδιά  ::  
Δε ρώτησες την ηλικία πριν το παραγγείλεις το πουλάκι; Σου είπαν ή πιστεύεις ότι θα είναι 2-3 μηνών; Δαχτυλιδάκι θα έχει;

----------


## johnys1994

Bασικα πηγα σε ενα πετσοπ κ μου ειπε οτι οταν θελω να του πω να με παει καμου που εχει αυτος τα πουλια κ του ειπα οτι θελω μικρο και μου ειπε οτι θα εχει και να διαλεξω μου ειπε οτι εχει διαφορες ηλικιες απο πολυ μικρα κ να διαλεξω ποσο το θελω...αλλα απ οτι θυμαμε ολα απογαλακτισμενα θα ειναι....

----------


## vagelis76

> Ναι καταλαβα τι ρωτησε απλα δεν ξερω ακομα τι ηλικια θα εχει ακριβως γιατι δν τον εχω....συγνωμη αν εκανα κατι λαθος απλα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που χρησιμοποιο ενα φορουμ γι αυτο κανω καποια λαθοι....Και παλι συγνωμη...Η ηλικια πιστευω θα ειναι 2-3 μηνων.....


 Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζητάς συγγνώμη βρε,απλά στο επισήμανα για να ξέρεις τι περίπου συμβαίνει....από μόνοι μας πρέπει να κάνουμε τον άλλο να μας βοηθήσει ξοδεύοντας το χρόνο,την εμπειρία του και τις γνώσεις για μας.Θα πρέπει λοιπον να είμαστε όσο γίνεται περιγραφικοί στο τι θέλουμε να μάθουμε.
Στη πορεία θα τα μάθεις τα κόλπα και σε βλέπω να γίνεσαι ξεφτέρη ,όπως τους περισσότερους εδώ  ::  
περιμένουμε λοιπόν απαντήσεις για το φίλο μας  από τα μέλη που έχουν στη κατοχή τους κοκατιλ....σωστά Γιάννη??????

----------


## johnys1994

Σωστα πολυ σωστα και σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για την βοηθεια κ το χρονο που μου διαθετετε.....

----------


## johnys1994

Παιδια συγνωμη αν ενοχλω απλα επειδη αυριο θα το εχω σπιτι πειτε μου σας παρακαλω αν ξερετε κατι παραπανω σχετικα με οτι σας ρωτησα...Κ μια ακομα ερωτηση επειδη τωρα το καλοκαιρι χρησιμοποιουμε αντικουνουπικα εχει καποιο προβλημα με αυτα το κοκατιλ η οχι...κ αν ναι τι να κανω...?

----------


## Antigoni87

Απαντώ εγώ σε περίπτωση που δεν το δουν οι παπαγαλάδες μας έγκαιρα  ::  
Αν θα είναι απογαλακτισμένο το μωρό, πάρε του σπόρους για παπαγάλους συσκευασμένους, κάποια καλή μάρκα, και έχε του φρέσκο νερό. Δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται να το παραφορτώσεις στην αρχή! Λαχανικά και φρούτα σιγά σιγά! Μπορείς πχ τις πρώτες μέρες να το αφήνεις ήσυχο για να συνηθίσει το χώρο κ εσένα (εκτός αν θα είναι ήμερο και ταϊσμένο στο χέρι, οπότε θα θέλει από μόνο του λίγη περισσότερη επαφή) και να του δώσεις φρουτάκια να δοκιμάσει. Δεν τα ξαναγράφω εδώ, υπάρχουν στους Παπαγάλους στην ενότητα Διατροφή!
Αυτά για αρχή, μην αγχώνεσαι! Δε χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο! Θέλει ηρεμία άλλωστε το πουλάκι για να προσαρμοστεί  ::  
Οπότε ανακεφαλαίωση (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε!): τις πρώτες μέρες καλό μείγμα σπόρων αν είναι απογαλακτισμένο και φρούτα που επιτρέπονται, με μέτρο! Τα υπόλοιπα λίγα λίγα θα τα ξαναπείτε εδώ με τα παιδιά.
Καλώς να το δεχτείς!  ::   Περιμένουμε φωτό!

Δες αυτά (ίσως τα ξαναέβαλαν τα παιδιά σε προηγούμενο ποστ, αν ναι συγγνώμη!)
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=81
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=74

----------


## vagelis76

Τα είπε μια χαρά η Αντιγόνη απλά θα συμπληρώσω οτι πρέπει να εφοδιαστεί και με πολύ υπομονή !!!
Για περισσότερες και πιο εξειδικευμένες πληροφορίες στη κοκατιλομάνα  Βίκυ....το έχει μελετήσει   ::   καλά το θέμα  κοκατίλ!!!!!
Με το καλό να το δεχτείς το φίλο σου  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σημαντικό, επειδή οι παπαγάλοι συνηθίζουν σε μια μάρκα τροφής να ρωτήσεις τι έτρωγε και να προμηθευτείς την  ίδια έγκαιρα .Επίσης να σου δώσουν από την τροφή του για τις πρώτες μέρες.

----------


## vicky_ath

Αυτα που σου ειπε η Αντιγονη να κανεις!Το πουλακι ειναι 3 μηνων, πινει κ τρωει κανονικα μονο του!Εσυ δε χρειαζεται να ανησυχεις για τιποτα!Απο Δευτερα που θα σε εχει συνηθισει του βαζεις κανενα φρουτακι ή λαχανικο(δοκιμασε αγγουρι που εχει κ πολυ νερο) να δροσιζεται κ θα εισαι μια χαρα!
Αυτα..καλη επιτυχια κ μην αγχωνεσαι!!  ::

----------


## johnys1994

Επιτελουσ το εχω σπιτι το μικρο μου...αλλα τρεμει κ δν εχει φαει ουτε πιει νερο ακομα........

----------


## Antigoni87

Παιδί μου μη βιάζεσαι! Την πρώτη μέρα μπορεί να φάει και να πιει ελάχιστα, σκέψου πόσο τρομαγμένο είναι. Μην το αγγίξεις με το ζόρι και σε συνδυάσει με την κατάσταση αυτή του άγχους, θέλει κάποιες μέρες να καταλάβει ότι βρίσκεται σε νέο σπίτι.
Μην αγχώνεσαι! Αν τρέμει σε φυσιολογικό βαθμό, πιστεύω ότι απλώς φοβάται και έχει αγχωθεί. Θέλει το χρόνο του!
Καλώς το δέχτηκες!  ::

----------


## johnys1994

Ευχαριστω πολυ..Παντως το εχω στο γραφειο με τον υπολογστη κ τωρα που καθομαι με παρατηρη....το οτι εχει κατσει κατω στο κλουβι κ δν εχει ανεβει καθολου ειναι λογικο...?

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Nαί , στα περισσότερα πουλιά τουλάχιστον μιας και είναι η αρχή . Απλά δεν έχει συνηθήσει ακόμα και είναι τρομαγμένο .
Αν το είχες καιρό και το εμφάνιζε μετά απο καιρό θα ήταν πιθανόν άρρωστο αλλά είμαι 99% σίγουρος οτι απλά είναι τρομαγμένο .Δοσ 'του λίγο χρόνο .

----------


## vicky_ath

Τελικα το πουλακι ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι??
Για νεες αποριες σου ανοιξε καλυτερα νεο θεμα, ή γραφε στα αντιστοιχα θεματα που ηδη υπαρχουν κ αφορουν την απορια σου!Εδω το θεμα αφορα την επιλογη σου, ή οποια ηδη εγινε, οποτε δεν εχει νοημα να συνεχιζουμε!

----------


## johnys1994

Οχι δν ειναι αλλα ειναι μικρο οποτε εκπεδευεται ευκολα.....  ::

----------

